# Different paint spraying rigs and dual use rigs...



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Everyone is welcome to respond but I think more guys may use this stuff more but who knows...

I can spray, I am out of practice but I can get it back quick enough. I am experience with older standard spray guns. 

BUT, I have a variety of projects that I need and want to do. 

Some of those are...

1) Spraying walls and wood work in a house remodel. (interior and exterior)
2) General wood working. 
3) General automotive.
4) Guitar repair, and building. 
5) Different paints. 

Paints: 

Lacquer, latex, oil (alkyd), and whatever else. 

So, other details:

1) I paint well with a brush, so the interior painting is not the end of the world if I brush it. It takes a little longer, but then you have the prep of spraying that stuff, so I don't know the actual time difference involved. 

2) I have a lot of cabinet doors to paint, so I don't know how that impacts the project.

3) There is not that much exterior painting that needs to be done, but a fair amount. 

What does everyone think: 

Is it possible to get one spray rig for all this, even with different guns? 

What type do you recommend? 

Anything I am missing?

Thanks for any info and suggestions...


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

What is your budget, a 4 or 5 stage turbine could span that list (with a selection of needles and caps) but it is not cheap.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I could afford it if I wanted too.

The question for me is should I. 

I could paint the house with a brush. 

And then a cheaper system for the other stuff. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to look at those.


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

I have 3 airless spray rigs.

One for stain and Lacquer

One for oil base primer (painting previously stained/lacquered wood)

Lastly, one for latex paint for cabinets/trim.


New wood I use a latex primer and topcoat with Sherwin Williams ProClassic latex. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

do NOT cheap out on a harbor freight one. It will just splatter paint around, and you will stop using it.

Other than that, i too am looking for one that works fine, either for interior or exterior wall painting on a house....in the maybe $200 range????

I see a very nice one at Sherwin Williams for like $650....that is too much for a guy who will use it once or twice a year!


----------

